# question about state lines on seminole for gator hunting



## jaspercountydeerhunter (Sep 3, 2010)

how does it work with the state line being in the middle of the lake? can u gator hunt the whole lake or just the ga side. i was going to check an island but it close to that border. not sure about the rules on that one. thanks for any help.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Going to seminole next weekend and would like to know this also.


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 3, 2010)

*state line*

You should have gotten a letter from the DNR explaining the state line in Lake Seminole. I will try to attach the copy I got last year. Basically from the letter I got I would stay north of the river channel in the main lake and on the north bank of the river up to Neals landing( This is the Chattahoochee river).


----------



## jaspercountydeerhunter (Sep 3, 2010)

good luck. we r going next weekend too.

thanks for the info sowega hunter.


----------



## rockhunta (Sep 5, 2010)

The center of the hooch is the state line, as long as you dont cross halfway you will be fine.....trust me alabama and florida will git ya! They got me twice not really hunting but running the river with gator equip in the boat. Look real good around the indian mound, have see a couple 13 or better in the last 10 days.......jus happens none of us drew a tag this year. Good luck!


----------



## florida boy (Sep 5, 2010)

If you harpoon one on the GA side and he drags you across the center of the river you are in trouble . I guided alot of people on the state hunts on the FL side when I was a nuisance trapper and we had to turn the rope loose on a couple of occassions . We did it in front of the FWC one time after we stuck the gator on the shoreline on the FL side and he went for the GA side . They told us that was a wise decision and that they would have contained us on the spot and held us until the GA gamewarden got there . I asked about the alligator dragging the buoy and what was his outcome . They said they would inform GADNR and let them know about the incident and it was now in there hands .  In ten years of guiding and nuisance trapping the biggest gator I have still ever seen would lay up on the FL side of the chattahoochie river near the entrance to Parramore landing and would quickly B line for the GA side once he was aggravated . If he isnt " bobtail" he will break 14 ft . I have a 28 and a 29 inch skull and he was noticeably larger . Hope this helps ! Good luck !


----------



## arrow2 (Sep 11, 2010)

We got stopped by a Fla warden a few years back just after we landed a gator in the river and he said he saw us shoot it in Fla. I said I shot it on the east bank and he agrued with us. He told me to shine the west bank then the east and said were lucky cuz we were now back in Ga.
He was kinda dickish and you can tell the Ga and Fla DNR do not get along.
I'd follow my GPS and keep it tracking if I go near the boarder. Might not stick in court but would be worth a try if you got a ticket.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Sep 18, 2010)

I was a law enforcement officer in Georgia for 16 years and now work Federal and I can honestly say that I have  never heard anyone say they ever had a pleasant encounter (whether the person was in violation of a law or not) with a Florida fish and wildlife warden.  I have not personally had any encounter with one in Florida but the DNR Rangers here in GA are usually courteous, polite and professional.


----------



## GaryD (Sep 19, 2010)

I took my first gator on that lake and the guys I was with wouldn't go close to the border!


----------

